
Quitting The Silicon Valley Swamp - bootload
https://pando.com/2017/04/28/quitting-swamp/
======
bootload
_" For years, I've “called out” Silicon Valley's “bad apples”, but by the
start of 2017 it was impossible to distinguish maggot from apple from the
rotting barrel itself. My workdays were an endless perp walk of sociopaths,
psychopaths and criminals with names like (Pando investor) Peter Thiel, Travis
Kalanick, Emil Michael, Palmer Luckey, and Gurbaksh Chahal – not to mention
their enablers and co-conspirators like Paul Graham and Sam Altman, Rachel
Whetstone and Steve Hilton, Joe Lonsdale, Arianna Huffington, Sherwin
Pishevar, and a thousand more like them."_

Interesting. The authour calls out bad behaviour of an industry and
individuals and singles out ^Tech^. I'd say most business is like this full
stop, tech is just more visible than say finance, armaments or dining.

